# [ntfsprogs] "mount -t fuse.ntfs" error.

## prunkdump

(this message has been posted on the french Forum but did not have any replies)

Hi!

For ntfs-write support, I had to install ntfsprogs. Here's how I did :

-I checked the presence of the fuse's module in the kernel configuration. ("FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support")

-I installed the ebuild "fuse" ( maybe an error ?)

-I loaded the fuse's module at start. (it appears in "lsmod", and is loaded when executing the command "ntfsmount")

-I installed the ebuild "ntfsprogs" without forgetting the USE flag "fuse".

"ntfsmount" works very well. I can easily give write access to non-root user (with uid and gid). By cons, it is impossible to use the module in fstab:

```

prunkPC linux # mount -t fuse.ntfs /dev/hda3 /mnt/storage/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so 

```

No error message in dmesg or /var/ log/message. I also tried to add the option "locale = fr_FR.iso88591" or "local = fr_FR.utf8" but nothing works.

Any ideas?

----------

## na641

you need sys-fs/ntfs3g for ntfs write support. once it's emerged its used by 'mount -t ntfs-3g'

----------

